# Accomodation



## wanderingbutnotlost (Oct 19, 2016)

My gf and I want to come to Penang around Christmas for one Month and am looking for a budget hotel with a good Monthly rate.


----------



## yusszzxx (Feb 6, 2017)

Try Airbnb


----------



## HeMo (Mar 21, 2017)

wanderingbutnotlost said:


> My gf and I want to come to Penang around Christmas for one Month and am looking for a budget hotel with a good Monthly rate.


Penang is considered a tourist attarctation area, there are so many accomadation options there. I would prefer to live in Batu frenggni area, since there are many budgets hotels there. 

You may always check in booking.com, agoda.com, Airbnb, Or couch surf. 

You might find a host in couch surf and stay for free. 

Good luck


----------

